
Most people won’t. Which means those that do change everything - yarapavan
https://medium.com/@bryce/most-people-won-t-ff0959cdefc6#.541igq258
======
cLeEOGPw
These kind of articles can be classified as "starting point of spreading
change in a chaotic system sensitive to small changes". It doesn't inspire
anything. If it does, it might even make people think they were doing
something wrong when they failed. That is called learned helplessness. When
someone fails to fix a thing because of outside influences he has no control
of and is not even aware of.

------
CM30
Another example of an Medium article giving vague 'life tips' for hackers and
startup founders, usually without much in the way of implementable advice? I
think so...

Then again, that's most stuff on Medium nowadays. And most stuff put out by
'popular' bloggers, whose works are like a big ball of fluff that never says
anything interesting despite claiming to be all 'thought provoking'.

